# Titebond III construction questions



## FunkyDragon (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been lurking and learning for about four months now, and I'm starting to set up my first viv. I plan on using the Titebond III and coco fiber slurry to cover with, but I had some quick questions.

Most people I've read about applied several thin layers and let it dry in between. I did some tests both that way and applying a massively thick layer (about 3/8"). The thick one took three or four days to dry, but now it's rock hard. Is there any disadvantage or reason why I shouldn't apply it in one thick layer?

Also, I want to apply it over ropes to make fake roots (inspired by this thread). Does it matter what kind of ropes I use? I tested it on polypropolene and cotton. The polypropolene doesn't absorb the glue at all, so while the mixture hardens around it, it doesn't actually seem to bind to it very well. The cotton absorbs some glue, so it actually fuses to the mixture, but I'm worried about the cotton absorbing extra water, loosening the glue, rotting eventually, etc. What type of rope is recommended?

Thanks.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

One thing to note with the tightbond mix is that it will shrink. If you plan to use this on top of expanding foam thats attached to glass or your background u wanna leave a 1/2" to 1" of exposed great stuff thats touching the glass or background and make a slit in the great stuff this will prevent the titebond from contracting and pulling the greatstuff off of what its mounted to. Then you can apply a coat of the glue to the stuff you skipped. Check out Grimms videos on vivariumforum board (he may have videos on here but thats where I saw it) for a better explanation.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is the video he is reffering to....It is pretty terrible and I didnt really think about what I was gonna say before I filmed it, but at least I gave a couple good points and tips.






If you want any other info, check out my root thread here...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60319-practice-root-system-backgrounds.html

I used 3 different ropes. Poly, cotton, and tule. I think the best option is the tule because it resembles coco fiber, and I dont expect it will degrade very quickly. It also absorbed the glue mixture very well and didnt require any additional touchups after the 1st dip. The only downside is that is may be difficult to find with a thick diameter, so you may still require poly for medium sized roots.


----------



## FunkyDragon (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the speedy answers. I had one more question - do you think adding a coat of polyurethane would add any additional benefits or durability, or is that just overkill? I plan on having a waterfall built into the background and wasn't sure if the Titebond could take constant flow for years.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

I havent tried the titebond myself but grim said he had the thing submerged in water for 2 weeks and was still hard as a rock. But titebonds website says its not meant to be used for continued water use. Maybe someone who has more experience with the stuff can chime in.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Saviorself said:


> I havent tried the titebond myself but grim said he had the thing submerged in water for 2 weeks and was still hard as a rock. But titebonds website says its not meant to be used for continued water use. Maybe someone who has more experience with the stuff can chime in.


Yea im interested as well in this.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Honestly I wouldnt keep it submerged constantly just to be on the safe side. It will soften up, but I dont think it will fall apart or degrade. It will become slightly rubbery when under water though.

In my clay background viv, I coated a piece of driftwood in Titebond glue and it has been running as a "stream" for almost 6 months. Its covered in moss at the moment, so I cant really be sure how well the glue is holding up.


----------

